# Milking Station



## PotterWatch (Mar 11, 2010)

I am looking for milking station ideas and plans for a single cow.  I did get one set of plans online but I am looking for more ideas here.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## herfrds (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you plan on hand milking or machine?


----------



## durgasoft (Jun 17, 2010)

If you are buying one cow why do you want to buy a stand for the cow? You can milk her as she stands on the ground. Milk her by hand. You have to learn to milk though. Before starting the milking process you must squeeze some milk out of each teat (two or three squirts) and than you must wash the teats and udder. You must do what the calf does. Hold the teat in your hand and farm a fist with your hand and giver her udder a hard shove a few times. Do this with each teat. You must learn to recognize if she is ready to be milked. Than squeeze each teat as hard as you can but hold it as near its tip as possible (not at its top or center and pull.  If you are afraid that she'll kick you'll scare her and she will kick.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 17, 2010)

durgasoft said:
			
		

> Than squeeze each teat as hard as you can but hold it as near its tip as possible (not at its top or center and pull.  If you are afraid that she'll kick you'll scare her and she will kick.


No wonder she'd kick if you're squeezing as hard as you can!   

The proper way to milk is to form a ring with your thumb and index finger at the top of the teat.  Close those fingers so you form a seal keeping the milk in the teat, and then close in your middle finger, then ring finger, then pinky.  You want to seal the milk in the teat, and then use your other fingers to squeeze it out.  You DON'T have to squeeze hard, and doing so will damage the teat tissue.


----------



## hcammack (Dec 13, 2010)

durgasoft said:
			
		

> If you are buying one cow why do you want to buy a stand for the cow? You can milk her as she stands on the ground. Milk her by hand. You have to learn to milk though. Before starting the milking process you must squeeze some milk out of each teat (two or three squirts) and than you must wash the teats and udder. You must do what the calf does. Hold the teat in your hand and farm a fist with your hand and giver her udder a hard shove a few times. Do this with each teat. You must learn to recognize if she is ready to be milked. Than squeeze each teat as hard as you can but hold it as near its tip as possible (not at its top or center and pull.  If you are afraid that she'll kick you'll scare her and she will kick.


Not sure this is a good description of how to hand milk. I would describe it as a pinch and roll but not applying that much pressure. You pinch at the top of the teat (to prevent it from going back to the bag) and roll down to push the milk out and then release. At least that is how I would describe it. 

Henry


----------



## animalfarm (Dec 30, 2010)

durgasoft said:
			
		

> If you are buying one cow why do you want to buy a stand for the cow? You can milk her as she stands on the ground. Milk her by hand. You have to learn to milk though. Before starting the milking process you must squeeze some milk out of each teat (two or three squirts) and than you must wash the teats and udder. You must do what the calf does. Hold the teat in your hand and farm a fist with your hand and giver her udder a hard shove a few times. Do this with each teat. You must learn to recognize if she is ready to be milked. Than squeeze each teat as hard as you can but hold it as near its tip as possible (not at its top or center and pull.  If you are afraid that she'll kick you'll scare her and she will kick.


If you follow these instructions you will need a Dr.  Assuming you don't know how to milk and will be doing so by hand.

The cow doesn't care if you are afraid or not. She likes treats. Bribe her until you get the hang of milking. It will take some time but keep at it until you get a technique that works for your cow. She will only kick if you cause too much discomfort and assuming she is a trained milk cow and isn't first week fresh and  swollen, she will be reasonably tolerant. If you can't milk out enough in your first sessions, milk more often so she doesn't dry up or get mastitis. Its inconvenient, but it will allow you to learn in shorter sessions.  If your hands get tired after a couple of quarts and you have a cow that gives 3-5 gallons a milking, 3 or 4 times a day won't bother her and you will toughen up fairly quickly.

You do not need to shove the udder.
Do not squeeze as hard as you can unless you are very weak. Hand milking is more about technique then strength in most cases.
Do not hold it near the tip and squeeze hard unless you are wearing a brain bucket and a pair of shin pads and have a death wish
Do not pull. 

Do apply some udder lotion or plain vaseline to each teat; dry milking can be painful to a cow and increases the chance of kicking
Do grasp the teat with your full hand, this is dependent upon the size of your cows teats, some cows have accommodations for only a couple of fingers. Starting at  the top, can be up against the udder no problem, roll your fingers closed in a squeezing motion descending  towards the bottom of the teat. It us the undulating squeezing that will produce the milk not  pincher type squeezes.  Release the pressure and start again. You don't need to mash the teat completely flat. You basically want to close off the teat at the top and then move the milk down to the bottom and out.

You shouldn't need a stand. I use a cow collar. Same as a dog coller and just snap a chain or rope to it to tie up the cow. You can also use a nylon cow halter to tie her up.  I find cows stand much quieter when they are free to move their heads about. A bucket to hold some feed (which will encourage her to come for milking and bellow at you if you are late) is all you need. Don't give the feed until all the udder washing and stuff is done because a cow can scarf feed faster then a teenager can eat a hamburger. You want to save the feed for when you actually start milking.


----------

